# If your mouse has started acting weird . . . not responding to clicks like it should



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

you might try what I just did to fix mine:

Take it apart and remove the cat hairs, dog hairs, people hairs, lint, and dust from inside it.

All it took was a tiny phillips screwdriver to disassemble the mouse.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

NRA_guy said:


> you might try what I just did to fix mine:
> 
> Take it apart and remove the cat hairs, dog hairs, people hairs, lint, and dust from inside it.
> 
> All it took was a tiny phillips screwdriver to disassemble the mouse.


I clean it every now and then, but I have found that the thing that works best in replacing the battery.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I did the battery check with a volt meter and replaced it even though it was good. That didn't help this time, but yes that's the first thing to try.

Also make sure the little ON-OFF switch is ON.

Recently I had a wireless mouse that suddenly didn't work at all on my bedroom laptop. I finally figured out that I had accidentally brought my identical looking wireless mouse from my kitchen laptop into the bedroom, and I was trying to use it on that laptop.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

It always helps me when the stupid owner turns the stupid mouse around.

Mon


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the ball mice were a 1/4 turn to get he ball out then you had to clean the wheels 

I went optical mouse years ago but the pads on them pick up dust and hair just cleaning off the pads and getting the lint out of the optical part where the red light is is all it takes most of the time


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

When my mouse stops working....
I change the batteries in it


----------

